# Zaida's adoption is cancelled



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

sheesh. I came home yesterday to an email from Zaida's new mom saying she is not going to come pick her up after all. Her roommate has cat allergies. :|

Bums me out, this sweet girl (Zaida) was such a perfect match to this woman. I was thrilled, now I have to go back to square one with finding a new momma or dad.  The bad part is I can't even take her to the shelter because the woman has not signed the release to make her available again.

Zizi is supposed to be picked up today @ 5:30, but haven't heard from her new parents all week either. I hope this doesn't mean anything. 

This is Zaida playing big sister to Tang

View attachment 65338


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Marcia, I love this photo.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh poor Zaida, this is breaking my heart - I've loved that little one from the first pic I saw of her. Well, hopefully it means it just wasn't meant to be and her perfect forever home is still out there.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

just means a better home will come along, I pray. Sweet kitten, who wouldn't want her!?


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

That's sad. I don't understand how people don't understand the seriousness of agreeing to take on an animal as part of your family. Anyway Zeida has a better family waiting for her. Keeping fingers and paws crossed zisi is going home and the lack of communication is not a bad sign


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Keeping my fingers crossed that her forever home will come soon. 
She is a cutie. Wish I could take her.


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

That is so sad to hear  I have pretty bad allergies to cat dander. But since I got Merlin my allergies are about 100x better. I can actually be in my parent's house without sneezing or getting itchy red eyes. You just have to build up a sort of immunity to it. That was one reason I got a small kitten, less dander.

It kind of sucks that her roommate isn't willing to at least give it a try. And I also wonder why it is just now an issue.

If I lived closer, I would be up there to get her in a heartbeat.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Those 2 are adorable. Maybe the family will take them both. Here's hoping!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

That's what I was going to say! Maybe Zizi's parents will take Zaida as well!!

keep us posted. The only good thing is that cats don't understand "unwanted" the way humans do. I too have cat allergies, but I marvel no one checked first before offering to take her. Sigh.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I have a feeling they just changed their minds but thought that would be a good excuse to use instead. :roll:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

wallycat said:


> That's what I was going to say! Maybe Zizi's parents will take Zaida as well!!
> 
> keep us posted. The only good thing is that cats don't understand "unwanted" the way humans do. I too have cat allergies, but I marvel no one checked first before offering to take her. Sigh.


I'm actually hoping the same thing. Zizi's parents are a go for today for pick up so I'll discuss Zaida with them when they get here. Maybe seeing her will help. :thumb

This is TWICE that little Zaida has been chosen then rejected. TWICE!! I thought I had both girls adopted a couple weeks ago but the woman chose 2 kittens that could go home with her that day instead. I hope they pee in her bed. :devil


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

LOL!!! NOOOOO, she may bring them back :dis


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

hmmm, good point wallycat! ok, maybe they can just shred her furniture.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

LOL, too funny! Or keep her up all night racing around. :devil


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

It is hard to look at a photo like that and turn away. I think they would be happy together and maybe you can point out all the great advantages of two at once


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I agree, having two together would definitely decrease their stress in their new home as they would still be familiar to each other and take comfort with the other. You could provide a list of why kitten pairs are always so highly recommended! It's an added expense but really would benefit both kitties and owners in the end!

Hoping for the best outcomes for them, crossing my fingers!!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Anything yet??? Hurry and post back!!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Poor little Zaida! And she's got so many fans here - including me! 

Did Zizi's family come to pick him up? Any interest in Zaida from them?


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Any further news?


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Heather72754 said:


> Oh poor Zaida, this is breaking my heart - I've loved that little one from the first pic I saw of her. Well, hopefully it means it just wasn't meant to be and her perfect forever home is still out there.


AWWWWW ME TOO!!!! She has "the look". Gizmo gave me the look and that was it . To be honest....gizmos original adopter didn't show to pick her up...that's how I got her I was next in line.......THANK you.... lady for not showing up because I have her and LOVE her to every lil bit. And btw you missed out on an adorable, loving, sweet, head bumping, talk to mommy kind of cat, always purring and always greets me. Thank you for being a flake! 

Marcia...her mommy is out there...she is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!! I loved that lil kitten...she will find her forever mommy/daddy


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Zizi was picked up as scheduled! A lovely family (she a piano teacher, he a college professor). I'm hopeful for the relationship!! They love her, that's all that counts. 

Zaida had a potential suitor today. A good friend has a friend that was interested, but Zaida (who marches to a different drummer) was indifferent and not overly loving when everyone came over tonight. I forgot to offer drinks. Bad hostess and in short, Zaida was Zaida. Oh well. We'll see.....maybe.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Marcia zaida is adorable! Hopefully she gets a home soon!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you for the update.
I know we are all reading with anticipation of her forever home. Maybe she has already found it ;-)


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Well good news that Zizi seems to have found a loving family. Funnily that indifference and independance would make me want Zaida more. Hope we see good news soon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

*A happy ending after all*

Zaida's new mom has decided to take her home after all. She said the roommate is moving out and she can take her. :thumb She came by yesterday afternoon and got her.

It does all seem odd to me, but I have always felt she would make a great Zaida mom so I'm going to go on faith that this is the right move. In all honesty I can't do a thing about it anyways - she WAS the rightful adopted momma. I do think things will be fine for this sweet little girl.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Maybe the want of Zaida was the push to change the room mate. Fingers crossed Zaida is with her forever home. Does your shelter have a return policy if it doesn't work out? Just in case.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, we do state in the adoption contract that returning an animal for any reason is acceptable. I think we make it TOO easy though, but we are a municipal shelter and cannot turn city residents away if they want to surrender their animals. 

I think this woman will make a wonderful momma, really. She had originally told me she lived alone, but took in a friend that needed help. For whatever reason it is not working out and she is back to living alone after today. I'm just happy it worked out for them. Zaida is a jewel and deserves a good, loving momma and I think this woman will be that to her - that is all that matters to me. I'm really not worried about this.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Yay for Zaida! Hopefully she gets lots of love and treats from her new momma, and all goes well for the two


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

YYYYIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
Little Zaida has a forever home!!!!!!!!!

Marcia, so wonderful and how amazing that you are strong enough to let them go!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

GLad to hear this. Good for Zaida.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Yes, we do state in the adoption contract that returning an animal for any reason is acceptable. I think we make it TOO easy though, but we are a municipal shelter and cannot turn city residents away if they want to surrender their animals.
> 
> I think this woman will make a wonderful momma, really. She had originally told me she lived alone, but took in a friend that needed help. For whatever reason it is not working out and she is back to living alone after today. I'm just happy it worked out for them. Zaida is a jewel and deserves a good, loving momma and I think this woman will be that to her - that is all that matters to me. I'm really not worried about this.


Bet she was very upset about zaida and couldn't deal with anyone else with her. She probably started a fight to get the roomate out


----------

